

Real Hacker Definition of Pseudosuit - mroman
http://www.catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/P/pseudosuit.html

======
mroman
"It's his funeral" is absolutely right.

Hmm, wonder what the name of people who are BOTH wanna be hackers and wanna be
suits is?

Need that one nowadays.

